# finally set up tank



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

have a look... i have more decos but i think this is coo for the time being...

will post full tank shot and more pics tomarrow...

suggestions?


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

that's wonderful. I want a huge piraya tank one day. Java moss on the driftwood xP.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks very nice , like your rocky wall


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Looks very nice...But I have a suggestion. I see you have a Tern tank as well?
I would mix some of the fish up because the Piraya tank your asking for trouble once they hit about 7-8 inches. It happens almost everytime. They will start to show breeding signs and the dominent fish will probably wipe out most of your group. Doing a mix tank it will mellow out the breeding activity because there won't be as many possible matches. A all Piraya tank is a big no-no in my book they just don't work unless you have 500 gallons plus.

For the tank decor I wouldn't change a thing...like I said it looks very nice :nod:


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

AWESOME --- I guess you do not use your fireplace much??







What are the dimensitions of your tanks?


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

looks great, keep up the good work


----------



## Rivulatus (Aug 1, 2005)

very nice tank!!!

did you put the tank infront of the fireplace?!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very cool tank congrats







but! i don't think Santa will be leaving you any gifts if your p's bite his big red ass


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

sweet job


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

nice tank good luck....fireplace=big heater lol


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

stunning.







i think that's the epitiome of a piranha tank.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Sweet setup man! Congrats!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

pimpin, need more shots with more light.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> Looks very nice , like your rocky wall
> [snapback]1151861[/snapback]​


thanx... if you read below its a fire place...



jdk79 said:


> Looks very nice...But I have a suggestion. I see you have a Tern tank as well?
> I would mix some of the fish up because the Piraya tank your asking for trouble once they hit about 7-8 inches. It happens almost everytime. They will start to show breeding signs and the dominent fish will probably wipe out most of your group. Doing a mix tank it will mellow out the breeding activity because there won't be as many possible matches. A all Piraya tank is a big no-no in my book they just don't work unless you have 500 gallons plus.
> 
> For the tank decor I wouldn't change a thing...like I said it looks very nice :nod:
> [snapback]1151862[/snapback]​


The terns are much larger... i feel to mix them all would require a large tank....
would it help to add Caribe? I feel any more fish and I would be overstocking......
and how would i mix them? they are tiny compared to the terns... thanx... for the tip i will look in to it...i may try and get another large tank...



NegativeCamber said:


> AWESOME --- I guess you do not use your fireplace much??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have another fireplace upstairs..i did use this one however... its summer time and i had hoped to get rid of some other tanks taking up its spot... and ultimately prefer P's more than fireplaces...











Rivulatus said:


> very nice tank!!!
> 
> did you put the tank infront of the fireplace?!
> [snapback]1151888[/snapback]​


thanx...and yes i had no other room in my fish area for an 8 footer...

i have the entire downstairs of my home full of tanks (11) and have been permitted only one upstairs.....(120g)


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks good.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

killerbee said:


> pimpin, need more shots with more light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, put up some with more lighting, if possible..
Nonetheless,


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

wow man, that fireplace REALLY works for your tank. That's simply awesome


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! One word : Awesome


----------



## HACKETT (Aug 3, 2004)

Amazing! realy cool!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

mr_b401 said:


> killerbee said:
> 
> 
> > pimpin, need more shots with more light.
> ...


I actually have lights and have not put them on it yet as there is a light above the tank that currently lights it up pretty well... i think i may try and build a hood.. as the lights i have are just strip lights.......but will post more pics tonight or tomarrow....


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ SWEET.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Amazing............


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That setup is flawless







I really love the background and the P's are looking good as well (for as far I can see by the pic)


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

UAU!! GREAT tank!!! one day i will have one like that!!!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

all i have is strip lights.. i am going to try and build a hood when i get some cash....


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

more pics... full tank shot...will put lights on soon....


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

flawless setup


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Damn that's really sharp.......


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Dr Exum said:


> all i have is strip lights.. i am going to try and build a hood when i get some cash....
> [snapback]1159868[/snapback]​











SICK


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I like it man.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Very, very nice!!


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Very, very nice!!


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

man im so jealous. everyon on this site has awesome fish and tanks!!!

i miss my setup so much


----------



## pira-me (Mar 9, 2005)

nice fish, great looking tank you've got


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah that fireplace and setup look perfect together, thats a very nice tank, how much did you pay for it if you dont mind me asking....Ive been looking at an identical one brand new for 500 bucks but i would have to drive 3 hours to pick it up.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

AH HA!
I now know who bought RB's piraya!!!
Is that his tank too or what?
The tank looks like its from glass cages...

Very nice Exum!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Oops

sorry







double post... my bad.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow that tank is amazing. you are one lucky dude to have all those tanks. i plan on owning a fish room some day.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

deezdrama said:


> Yeah that fireplace and setup look perfect together, thats a very nice tank, how much did you pay for it if you dont mind me asking....Ive been looking at an identical one brand new for 500 bucks but i would have to drive 3 hours to pick it up.
> [snapback]1164627[/snapback]​


I paid $625 with the fish, filters, and two other tanks.....
however... I have spent an addtional $250 cleaning it up, buying new media, heaters, glass, and addtional filter...

so , I got about a "G" in this tank....................

I would have paid $500 for a new one but the closest and cheapest one was 3 hours and $850.... it sucks here... much better deals in Cali. and the Mid-West...











3xtacie said:


> AH HA!
> I now know who bought RB's piraya!!!
> Is that his tank too or what?
> The tank looks like its from glass cages...
> ...


yea it is his tank.... i cleaned it up though, painted stand.....

to buy from glass cages is like a $500 shipping fee.







or i would have a real beast.....

Thanx all for the good comments....

any suggestions on enclosing the bottom?.... i was gonna maybe amke like a curtain or something.... cause it came with a wetdry... and i don't want it to be visible......or i may leave it open... i dunno............


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

> any suggestions on enclosing the bottom?.... i was gonna maybe amke like a curtain or something.... cause it came with a wetdry... and i don't want it to be visible......or i may leave it open... i dunno............


This is what i did, look on page 9 with pics:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...ic=69884&st=240

If u have any questions PM me. good luck and beautiful tank, one day, one day, in my future home........









btw: i just noticed i don't have a pic of where i had my mom sew the other piece of velcro on the black material. But yea, one on the stand and the other on the material, wala....presentable. I get lots of compliments.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

dimesions?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

awww how i miss those guys.. nice work man all the p's are looking great


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

thats a great tank


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET i love piraya


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> dimesions?
> [snapback]1170441[/snapback]​


8'x27"'18".....


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

More pics!


----------

